# Horizontal slide windows leaking in lower corner



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

post a picture of the outside, not a close up just include the whole window.


----------



## scottyv81 (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry, got distracted for a few days. The lower right corner of the right window and lower left corner of the left window are leaking. I have the same windows in four other locations in the house and they don't leak.


----------



## scottyv81 (Dec 23, 2010)

So the more I look at this, seems the best route might be to take trim off and see if the correct waterproofing, caulk, etc was installed to keep the window from leaking?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Before you tear anything apart, first dump a cup or two of water into the track to see if the water is draining out of the weep holes and second, I’d do a hose test outside to see if I could make it leak before I would tear anything apart.


----------



## scottyv81 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks, good call, I guess it does make more sense to find out where exactly it's coming from before making a mess of things.


----------



## scottyv81 (Dec 23, 2010)

OK, I did a leak test as recommended. The drains in the track are not plugged and readily drained the water. I then closed the window and tried to mimic wind/rain by pouring water down from the outside where the window stile seals up against the jamb (poured down red line in picture). I left it for a few minutes, came back, and the wood on the inside looked like it did in the pic on the right in my original post. So it seems that the water is getting in somewhere in the area circled in red. Any ideas on what to do next? Thanks again.


----------

